# Two Male Rats Wanted in Illinois, USA



## woebetidemourn (Aug 16, 2007)

Country: USA 
State/Region: Illinois
City/Town: Brownstown (southern IL)
Number of rats wanted: 2
Sex: M
Age range preferred: Baby/Young Adult
Colours preferred: I really want a dumbo brown and a hairless, but i just want them to be healthy and social.
Neutered: Dont mind
Temperament: Lap rats, or if babies, curious and friendly.
Medical problems: Please no..
Travel and pick up?: I could go an hour or two.
Other:
Preferred donation: I would give $30 for them 
Would you like them advertised on myspace http://www.myspace.com/dontbuy_petshop_animals?: I dont care?


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Perhaps take a look at the link below (pet finder) to see if you come across any suitable boys . Some seem to be within reasonable travelling distance for you. 

http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...=rat&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=M&location=IL


----------

